# Spring Break Bonanza



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

With the unseasonably warm weather we've been having, we have been blessed with a solid top water bite early in the year here in Port O'Connor. Spring break is right around the corner. We still have a few openings left. Click on our sponsor logo to visit our website. Call Collin @ (580) 235-2338 to book your trip before we are full up!


----------



## OlRob65 (Jul 5, 2014)

Nice! Wishin' I's fishin'


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

We saw another decent topwater bite this morning. The best bite occurred mid-day on scattered shell/mud mixed with grass. We still have a couple openings for the rest of this week and next. Give us a call to bust out of the "wintertime" blues and get your mind right in POC!

Capt. Collin Gee
(580) 235-2338
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

